
Ask HN: How much mentoring did you get starting out as a junior developer? - linkasaurus
I&#x27;ve recently surpassed the one year mark at my first company and I was reflecting on how much mentoring and help I&#x27;ve gotten from the senior developers at this company. I have a feeling that the amount of mentoring and help I&#x27;ve gotten is less than what should be expected, but since this is my first and only software development job it&#x27;s hard to know without hearing from others.<p>So my question is how was it for you starting out as a junior developer with regards to mentoring? How much time would you say your senior co-workers spent helping you in the beginning and how did it change over time?
======
dj0nt
I had an odd scenario not being mentored at all. Halfway through doing a post-
grad degree I started working under a senior developer position, contracted
out to another company for nearly 2 years. Was quite risky, but learned so
much in that time.

